# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  semilla de tomate indeterminado

## richardfredy

por favor deseo saber donde puedo comprar semilla de tomate indeterminado, tengo un invernadero chico, donde ya plante este tipo de tomate y lo temgo desde el mes de agosto del 2009, y deseo hacer una nueva plantacionTemas similares: Tomate Indeterminado Chile Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado Despues del tomate que? Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo semilla de tomate indeterminado

----------


## Vladimir

quiza con Hortisemillas puedas conseguir: http://www.hortisemillas.com/ o Semillas del mundo, este ultimo en internet puedes encontrar informacion de ellos. 
Saludos.  
Vladimir

----------


## richardfredy

Gracias de toda manera pero estaba viendo su catalogo y parece que no venden semilla de tomate 
Richardfredy

----------


## golcito18

Estimado Richard Fredy, que es una semilla indeterminada? la verdad soy bastante neofito en estos temas?

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimaods colegas: 
Tomate indeterminado es aquel que tiene un crecimiento que no se detiene, pues paralelamente al desarrollo de brotes florales, hay brotes vegetativos, por lo que esta planta crece indefinidamente, es por ello que es cultivado con tutores, dado que su crecimiento vertical justifica este sistema de conduccíón, con el cual puede llegar a 150TM por Hecatárea (en Barranca se ha  logrado 140 TM con v híbridos muy buenos). Comercialmente, estos tomates son redondos, sin embargo hay híbridos de forma alargada.   
Por otro lado  un tomate determinado, es aquel que normalmente al llegar a la floración, detiene o reduce su crecimiento vegetativo, definiendose el tamaño de planta. Esto porque hay un "techo" formado por las cientos de flores y en consecuencia la fructificación lo cual detiene el crecimiento vegetativo. Por ello este tomate se siembra en surco, en el suelo, a distancias de 2 metros entre surco y 0.4, 05 o 0.6 m entre plantas. Aquí tenemos a los híbridos Tyson, Dominator, la linea Sunseeds, Heinz ( para mi gusto los Heinz son los mejores, muy buenos, precoces y productivos). 
Respecto a la semillas para indeterminados, recomiendo SEMIAGRO, empresa en la que adquirí algunos híbridos de excelente performance (120 a 140 TM Ha). Actualmente hay otras empresas que venden entso híbridos, pero mi recomendación como ej jefe de campo es esa. Eso si, te recomendaría, para las condiciones de tu suelo y zona, hacer un pequeño jardín de variedades. Por ejemplo recuerdo un híbrido "Santa Fé", el cual experimentalmente llegó a 180 TM por y era de forma alargada (tipo tío grande). Otra cosa más, haz tu propio almácigo con bandejas de 98 huecos y nebulizadores, ya que algunas empresas han agarrado la mala costumbre de preparar almácigos en bandejas con agujeros del tamaño de un corcho. 
Respecto a la mejor época de siembra , eso depende de muchos factores, pero el contar con un invernadero ayuda a incrementar la temperatura y por ende acelera el desarrollo de la planta. Particularmente considero una buena época el mes de agosto (fines) o setiembre pues el frio se va retirando por tanto la humedad y enfermedades;  por otro lado las plagas no son muy agresivas. 
Espero haber contribuido a vuestra información. 
Atentamente, 
Ing. Agr. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor Técnico.
RPC 989155793 adriansoto75@hotmai.com

----------


## Persea11

DSC00377.jpg Esta variedad da entre 6 a 8 frutos por racimo. Manejando bien la humedad y la nutricion en las diferentes etapas, se empieza a cosechar a inicios de cuarto mes y continua por 3 meses llegando hasta cosechar 12 racimos por planta.

----------


## SANTA ANITA AMAZON SAC

> DSC00377.jpg Esta variedad da entre 6 a 8 frutos por racimo. Manejando bien la humedad y la nutricion en las diferentes etapas, se empieza a cosechar a inicios de cuarto mes y continua por 3 meses llegando hasta cosechar 12 racimos por planta.

 Este tipo de semilla, se puede utilizar en zona selva, exactamente Pucallpa? Gracias

----------

